# JSR Annotations (@Pattern,@Size)



## noisebreath (13. Mai 2011)

Hi 

ich würde gerne in spring nach jsr ne validation mit annotationen wie @Pattern machen, aber er kann es bei mir nicht auflösen. 
Welche lib muss ich dafür haben, bzw. muss ich irgendwas besonderes beachten?


```
public class Tutor extends CustomizableEntity {

	private int id;
	private String title;
	@Pattern(regexp="^[a-zA-Z0-9]+$",message="Username must be alphanumeric with no spaces")
	private String lastName;
}
```

danke für die hilfe


----------



## noisebreath (13. Mai 2011)

scheinbar muss ich in sache jee mir die fragen hier meist selber beantworten

validation-api-1.0.0.GA.jar

greez


----------



## maki (14. Mai 2011)

noisebreath hat gesagt.:


> ..
> Welche lib muss ich dafür haben, bzw. muss ich irgendwas besonderes beachten?
> ...





noisebreath hat gesagt.:


> scheinbar muss ich in sache jee mir die fragen hier meist selber beantworten


Tatsächlich, echt mieser Service hier, musstest deine Antwort nach fast 3,5  Stunden Wartezeit selber Googeln, bitte untertänigst um Verzeihung, soll nicht wieder vorkommen, denn wenn du keine Lust hast die Doku zu lesen, haben wir sie dir gefälligst vorzulesen... :autsch:


----------

